# Cheap sorce for new keel rollers?



## WaterbedWarrior (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone got a cheap source for new keel rollers?
All of mine are dry rotted to the point the boat is tearing through them.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't know how cheap they are compaired to other places but mylocal Walmart carries them for around 5 bucks.


----------



## WaterbedWarrior (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, my nearby Walmart's don't have them. Going to make a run out to Gander Mountain this week. I think they stock them.


----------

